# Aosp or sense



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

What's your preference and why. IM on an aosp right now but sometimes I miss the features/ look of sense. Its a toss up for me.


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sense 3.0. Can't stand asop. It looks old.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Aosp. I'm used to it. I like the speed and customization of cm7, and the rom is 90 MB, vs 300+ for sense.


----------



## Devil_07 (Jul 12, 2011)

I like both. I use a Sense ROM as my daily, and have an AOSP ROM loaded on my sdcard with bootmanager for connecting my PS3 controller to play games when I'm bored.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't have strong preference to one or the other but if it is just a visual thing you don't like about Aosp there are a lot of custom themes for theme chooser in cm7 that can make your phone look however you want


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I play with both, but with sense 3 it really hard to go with anything else. I'm running Forever BAMF and 30+ hours of battery life is plenty good enough for me. Plus it feels so smooth and natural. I like AOSP as well, but Forever is on top right now personally.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I used to run sense and loved it..... then I changed to AOSP and I can't for the life of me figure out what I liked about sense.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I've used just about every Rom out. I was a sense lover and would not even try AOSP. Then sense 3.0 come out and loved it, that was until I tried OMFGB. Cm7 doesn't do it like OMFGB does. I love OMFGB just wished the NFL mobile app work that's the only reason why I keep a back up Rom.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

BamF SoaB v.713

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"nativi said:


> I've used just about every Rom out. I was a sense lover and would not even try AOSP. Then sense 3.0 come out and loved it, that was until I tried OMFGB. Cm7 doesn't do it like OMFGB does. I love OMFGB just wished the NFL mobile app work that's the only reason why I keep a back up Rom.


On cm7. What's your reasoning for omfgb. Over cm7?


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

If I could get the same battery life and refinement (read lack of known bugs) with AOSP it wouldn't even be close but as is its a toss up. Sense roms and launchers are so uncustomizable compared to almost every other popular launcher and running them over top sense defeats the purpose of having sense. Sense has nice visuals but less functional features. Example: no clock is quite like the flip clock and the sense 3.0 weather widget with its constant (and I bet memory sapping) animation looks great but with AOSP rom using ADW ex I have way more useful customization and features like secondary dock on swipe, ability to hide or show status bar, change style/rows/background color of app drawer, change the size of icons/dock, change the dock to anything I want. You can change NONE of this with Sense, Remapping the personalization button in Sense only means anything to everybody because theres only three freakin dock buttons to begin with.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> On cm7. What's your reasoning for omfgb. Over cm7?


OMFGB has a few things that CM7 doesn't. Likewise, CM7 has a few things that OMFGB doesn't. Nothing major either way - they are both VERY similar - but sometimes it's just enough to tip the scale in one direction or the other.

Some examples of things that stand out with OMFGB:

OMFGB has some lockscreens, like the Honeycomb lockscreen, that CM7 doesn't.
OMFGB allows you to center your clock in the notification bar.
OMFGB gives more options to hide or change the color of the various things in your notification bar.
OMFGB gives you a "MIUI-Style Battery Meter" which I love
OMFGB allows your notification bar toggles to be at the bottom instead of the top. Plus there's a button IN the notification bar to hide/show your toggles.
MANY people rave about the stock launcher in OMFGB because of how speedy it is. Personally, I use ADW EX still.


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Basically what stanlalee said. Customization. I use CM7 for this reason only. I like having more than 3 buttons and the ability to custom grid my apps. If sense could do these things I would still be running Bamf. I love that damn clock


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> OMFGB has a few things that CM7 doesn't. Likewise, CM7 has a few things that OMFGB doesn't. Nothing major either way - they are both VERY similar - but sometimes it's just enough to tip the scale in one direction or the other.
> 
> Some examples of things that stand out with OMFGB:
> 
> ...


Yep what he said. Except for the OMFGB launcher I love it. I extract it and use it on cm7 also

via OMFGBolt


----------

